# Ninja Warrior



## theletch1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone watch this show on the G4 network?  My wife and I love to watch it.  Great obstacle courses.  There's alot to be said for the attitudes of both winners and losers on this program.  Today is a marathon for Women of Ninja Warrior.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Jeff the marathon has been on all day today with the kid's and the wife enjoying it whilst I slaved away on the computer working on DVD material. (fortunately I also run cable through the computer so I have watched a little myself)


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 8, 2008)

That's funny -- I'm watching it right now as I came across this post.

It's a good show, and I get to try out my Nihongo listening skills


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> That's funny -- I'm watching it right now as I came across this post.
> 
> It's a good show, and I get to try out *my Nihongo listening skills*


'Bout the best I can manage is picking up on the english words that get thrown in.  I can pick up a few words here and there but other than that it's english words only.  

New season starts at 8 eastern.  I wonder who'll be back from last season?  I've watched the guys competition and there is now way I could complete anything past stage 2.  That 1 inch fingertip grip would kill me.


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 8, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> 'Bout the best I can manage is picking up on the english words that get thrown in. I can pick up a few words here and there but other than that it's english words only.
> 
> New season starts at 8 eastern. I wonder who'll be back from last season? I've watched the guys competition and there is now way I could complete anything past stage 2. That 1 inch fingertip grip would kill me.


 
Yea, I've never caught the men's show but my interest is piqued.

As for the lingo, yea, I'm lucky to get a few words out of the interviews and naration; it's rather fast for my skills at this point. Some of my teachers are fluent, but I need to be around it a lot more for it to sink in.

I've done all 3 levels (45 hours of lessons spread over about a year+) of the Pimsleur audio (converted it to mp3 on my iPod) and I still go back to it to review now and then, but nothing beats immersion. Lately I've started with the Genki texts. Having done the audio, I'm moving along pretty quick. I think that's the best way to start. Trying to read as well as pick up the vocab without ever hearing it is tougher IMHO.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 12, 2008)

I've watched it. Only saw the women though. I like it.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife and I have spent many a sunday afternoon watching it and burning away our hours saying "damn that's rough..."


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 12, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> My wife and I have spent many a sunday afternoon watching it and burning away our hours saying "damn that's rough..."


Yeah, the "Hop Rocket" for the new season is a real brute.  I saw more full speed, head on collisions on that thing than any of the other seasons.  Brutal.

The difference, for those that haven't seen it, between the men's and women's competition is that the women's competition relies on speed and balance and the men's relies more on strength and endurance.  Good shows both.  The first stage is just plain funny with all the odd characters but once past that and into the second, third and final stages it's pure competition.  I'm truly impressed by the attitudes of the competitors in that it seems to be more a competition with the course than with one another.  Refreshing.


----------

